
Ask HN: How to find a bizdev partner in the US? - cisforce
Hey!<p>We are the most cost-effective platform for tech companies to hire pre-vetted freelancers. Based in Ireland, currently have customers in Ireland, Germany, France, Russia and US.<p>Looking for a partner to accelerate growth on US market.<p>Is it real to find a good partner for %?
Any advice please?
======
pryelluw
Why not use your own platform? It might come off as a joke, but this is a
serious question. Why not dogfood your own needs?

~~~
cisforce
our platform is for developers and other tech specialists, while I'm asking
for advice on a sales partner

~~~
pryelluw
Perhaps you could leverage the power of the platform to have people come to
you?

------
scott31
I've found my business partner through craigslist and its going great, we are
in progress of forming an LLC. In fact, I'm on my way to buy 2.5k worth of
google play gift cards to send him as his bank account was frozen due to some
bank error. We are planning to apply to YC Winter 2022 batch with our
prototype

~~~
cisforce
2022 really? thanks for your advice on craiglist!

------
davidtranjs
hi, what is your platform? I am freelancer and I'd like to try your platform.

